# Pop-up Ads? Ads between forum sections?



## Halasían (Aug 12, 2019)

I get money is tight but the ads are really a turn-off to wanting to visit this site.


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 12, 2019)

I was under the impression mazzly was eliminating the popups for members. I haven't seen any, anyway. Maybe you should try a PM.

Edit: I see some spam has crept in. That's another thing he's working on, I think.


----------



## mazzly (Aug 12, 2019)

I'll have to look into it, but there shouldn't be any ads for logged in members 🤔

Yeah spam will come from time to time and we are usually quite good at catching it automatically 😊 will today after work look into improving the spam phrase detection 👍


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 12, 2019)

Thanks. Didn't mean to get you out of bed!


----------



## mazzly (Aug 12, 2019)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Thanks. Didn't mean to get you out of bed!


No worries! I'm halfway through the workday already so 😊


----------



## mazzly (Aug 12, 2019)

Also: even if ads were enabled, there should not be any popup ads! @Halasían can you tell me where you saw the popup ad?


----------



## Halasían (Aug 12, 2019)

I don't see them here at home. I logged in at work and there was a banner ad popping up at the bottom of the screen, and there was an ad between the top section of three forums and the next section of forums. I'll check again at work tomorrow and will get screen shots if I see them again.


----------



## mazzly (Aug 12, 2019)

And they were still showing after logging in? If it happens again tomorrow try refreshing the page, as the ad system maybe didn't notice the "logged in"-cookie 🍪


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 22, 2019)

Anyone else still getting ads? All mine are coming down from the top.

I Googled custom coffee mugs today, and have been getting coffee mug ads (among others) here ever since.

And just when I was getting used to a nice ad-free TTF. Rats.


----------



## mazzly (Aug 23, 2019)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Anyone else still getting ads? All mine are coming down from the top.
> 
> I Googled custom coffee mugs today, and have been getting coffee mug ads (among others) here ever since.
> 
> And just when I was getting used to a nice ad-free TTF. Rats.



There shouldn't be sny ads when logged in, so I'm wondering where that one comes from..

Btw, you said "getting used to", was it showing ads for logged in members before I took over?


----------



## Squint-eyed Southerner (Aug 23, 2019)

Oh, yes. Lots -- at least for me.

I checked the "stay logged in" box, BTW.


----------



## Halasían (Aug 23, 2019)

This seems to happen randomly here. I haven't seen any since I mentioned it either at home or work.
I remember a while back (a year?) I was getting French car ads as a background to the board, but that only happened twice.


----------



## mazzly (Aug 23, 2019)

Squint-eyed Southerner said:


> Oh, yes. Lots -- at least for me.
> 
> I checked the "stay logged in" box, BTW.


Huh I was under the impression there had not been ads for logged in users 😁 well if I re-enable some it will only then be one on top or something, not all over the place and in between posts 😊

Better way to earn money is to grow the site and keep our real users happy instead 🤑


----------



## Erestor Arcamen (Aug 23, 2019)

Oddly I haven't seen any when logged in on mobile. I use an adblocker on my desktop so have never had them.


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 23, 2019)

Is this anything that might need attention? I just logged out, and received a sort of popup (I'm not nearly site-programming-savvy to state this with any confidence) at the bottom of the page which is identical to what I am confronted with when I have called up the site's login page before actually logging in:

"Our system has detected that an "AdBlocker" is installed in your browser. It is blocking advertisements and possibly other essential functions in our forum. Please consider disabling the AdBlocker while you're browsing our site. You may not be aware, but any visitor supports our forum by just viewing ads."

Is this meant to be here, a site "works as designed" feature, or is this some external of unknown integrity trying to *B*aloney *S*lices me into unnecessarily lowering my electronic guard?


----------



## Starbrow (Aug 23, 2019)

I do not get ads if I'm logged in on my laptop. I haven't tried it on my phone.


----------



## mazzly (Aug 23, 2019)

Olorgando said:


> Is this anything that might need attention? I just logged out, and received a sort of popup (I'm not nearly site-programming-savvy to state this with any confidence) at the bottom of the page which is identical to what I am confronted with when I have called up the site's login page before actually logging in:
> 
> "Our system has detected that an "AdBlocker" is installed in your browser. It is blocking advertisements and possibly other essential functions in our forum. Please consider disabling the AdBlocker while you're browsing our site. You may not be aware, but any visitor supports our forum by just viewing ads."
> 
> Is this meant to be here, a site "works as designed" feature, or is this some external of unknown integrity trying to *B*aloney *S*lices me into unnecessarily lowering my electronic guard?



This one is intentional for unregistered users that use adblocker 😊


----------



## Olorgando (Aug 24, 2019)

mazzly said:


> This one is intentional for unregistered users that use adblocker 😊


Meaning that for me as a registered user it's OK for me to be using an adblocker?
BTW, if that's a feature of my browser (I use MS Edge for TTF, Mozilla Firefox for the other two sites), then that would have to be a default setting of Edge.
I have not touched anything in Edge in the way of customizing.
Then again, it could be a setting of my anti-virus program.


----------



## mazzly (Aug 26, 2019)

Olorgando said:


> Meaning that for me as a registered user it's OK for me to be using an adblocker?
> BTW, if that's a feature of my browser (I use MS Edge for TTF, Mozilla Firefox for the other two sites), then that would have to be a default setting of Edge.
> I have not touched anything in Edge in the way of customizing.
> Then again, it could be a setting of my anti-virus program.



Totally fine to run an adblocker nonetheless 😊 especially as registered user since we don't show ads for logges in users 👍


----------



## Lych92 (Aug 27, 2019)

Well haven't seen any pop-up ads from my side yet.


----------



## mazzly (Aug 27, 2019)

I actually realized that there were some ads that had still managed to get through, but now should not be any at all (Only thing is that the "suggested threads" functionality won't work when logged in)


----------

